# Resources for a newcomer to FV



## Montanablue (Mar 29, 2010)

I am interested in learning more about FV. Right now, I know nothing - except that its rejected in reformed circles. I've tried to educate myself by reading this forum and some of the things referenced in this forum, but, frankly, they're all over my head. Does anyone have suggestions for a book, pamphlet etc that would explain the basics of FV in a very simple manner. Think of if you wanted to explain FV to a twelve year old!

I would prefer to avoid podcasts and videos, because the way I really learn and understand these things is by reading, rereading, underlining etc. I can print out a web article, but I can't do that with an audio resource.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Edward (Mar 29, 2010)

Most of the reformed denominations have issued well thought out position papers, and one of the PCA Presbyteries have issued some good materials, as well.

PCA:

PCA Position Papers : Report...on Federal Vision, New Perspective, and Auburn Avenue Theologies [2007] (also available in word and PDF. )

Mississippi Valley Presbytery:

http://www.fpcjackson.org/resources/apologetics/PDFs/Public Miss Valley Pres AAPC2.pdf


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 29, 2010)

Kathleen, at the 2009 ARP meeting of General Synod, a committee issued a report on the Federal Vision (and New Perspective on Paul) and included a bibliography with the report. It includes books, articles, and audio files. You can see this list at my blog here.


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 29, 2010)

The 9 declarations toward the end of the PCA Study Report will help spot this. As you can see, they deal with what confuses or denies some very important reformed doctrines, and some very foundational Scripture, e.g. "visible" v. "invisible" church, "union with Christ," "justification," "imputation" of Christ's righteousness.

The key thing is that it confuses or denies the gospel, justification by faith (in Christ's righteousness) alone, and our assurance that comes from that.


----------



## EricP (Mar 30, 2010)

I thought that Piper's the Future of Justification was easier to read than some; but I think that's also one of the problems/attractions of Wright's stuff--he comes off as a real smart guy who is good at putting things in "layman's" terms; and in the process he shifts definitions around and distorts them in subtle ways, and cleverly sets the grounds for his arguments in ways that favor his positions. By the end of one of his books you're confused about most of his references, believe that green is red, and you know with confidence that Paul liked cinnamon on his breakfast latte. Arguing against him seems to be a painstaking process that makes the writer come off as a bookworm with dyslexia.


----------



## bouletheou (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm going to be starting a series on my blog in the next couple of weeks called "the plain man's guide to the federal vision" Check in if you'd like.


----------



## louis_jp (Mar 31, 2010)

"For those just tuning in: what is the Federal Vision?":

Westminster Seminary California clark

Other resources:

Westminster Seminary California clark


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 31, 2010)

Kathleen,

The two sticky threads were made "sticky" because they do a good job of breaking through some of the haze that can often surround this issue.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f77/con...es-fv-differ-historical-reformed-usage-18377/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f77/wilkins-presbytery-exam-examined-rick-phillips-18274/


----------

